
Why Microsoft can Blow-Off with C#? - shawndumas
http://www.alenz.org/mirror/khason/why-microsoft-can-blow-off-with-c.html
======
hga
Clojure's Rich Hickey is clean shaven :-(

I can't find a picture for Qi's Mark Tarver....

